# Coolest guitar designs



## Murder Soul (May 8, 2007)

Post up what you think the coolest guitar model/shapes are.


----------



## Michael (May 8, 2007)

I've always loved the superstrat shapes. Mainly the Jackson Dinky's, especially the one's with bevels.  RR's, Warrior's, RG's and Mockingbird's are a few of my favorites too.


----------



## Ibanez_Dave (May 8, 2007)

The Flying V & Explorer designs are about as cool / metal as you can get.


----------



## Samer (May 8, 2007)

that bass that prince plays, i forgot the name of the company, but yea they make the coolest guitars and basses.


----------



## playstopause (May 8, 2007)

I freakin love every "classic / vintage" guitar shapes and styles (Strat, Superstrat, Supadupastrat, V, RR, Explorer, Les Paul, Tele, SG... etc.). No kidding.

As RHLC prez, i think a reverse headstock is a must.
Also, I definitely dig guitars with a small "twist" like these:













I'm not really into "too much" designs (for me) : Dean and BC Rich guitars especially.


----------



## darren (May 8, 2007)

I kinda like... mine!


----------



## DDDorian (May 8, 2007)

darren said:


> I kinda like... mine!



Whoa, all hail the Les Paul Stanley!

Right now I'm digging the Iceman shape:






The Jackson Kelly is pretty cool too:


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2007)

the only pointy design i like is the Iron Bird..


----------



## Adam (May 8, 2007)

Ive always been a sucker for this one:




Other than that I like Ibanez superstrats and Kellys


----------



## telecaster90 (May 8, 2007)

I dig Kelly's and Stealths

Probably becuase I've been on a huge Megadeth and Death kick, though


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (May 8, 2007)

leviathans  






Kelly's






blackmachine, dont you just love there headstocks


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2007)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> leviathans




I've always loved those. Chris9's Lime Green one is fuckin' killer.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 9, 2007)

Super-strats, Les Pauls and Flying Vs...


----------



## XEN (May 9, 2007)

I'm with Darren, I like my own designs best.


----------



## SeanC (May 9, 2007)

Ive always loved the explorer shape, and Jackson warriors. Any my favorite!..designed by me (as far as I know...) The Explorior!





and also as a very lame photoshop as a 7




(but still kick ass looking  )


----------



## Makelele (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Variant (May 9, 2007)

darren said:


> I kinda like... mine!



Wow, awesome stuff there Darren!  I'll take one of those basses! 

As for my preferences (besides my own Infinity design), I tend towards the ergonomically enhanced superstrats. The Ibanez Sabre series as well as Brain Moore Customs come to mind. A little classic, a little modern, slick but not garish or overdone. Not much for the can-opener stuff. The *last* guitar you'll see me strutting around with: Les Paul.  

Flame me if you want...


----------



## Carrion (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Leon (May 9, 2007)

Makelele said:


>



+1


----------



## Zepp88 (May 9, 2007)

Arch top Les Pauls. I don't like too many abstract B.C. Rich styles. There are too many "superstrat" models and not enough that are really unique, so far ibanez has the best superstrats.."RG"


----------



## oompa (May 9, 2007)

ive always liked flying V's, especially when they have green flames, like Hetfields ESP Custom Flying V.  

i dont know how to post a picture so i cant show you what i mean.


----------



## god9 (May 9, 2007)

Explorers, superstrats, Jackson kelly, and flying V's.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 9, 2007)

the coolest and most comfortable designs for me would be:

Parker double cut
RG
Ibanez BTB (I wish that was a guitar shape so bad...)
Warrior


----------



## muffgoat (May 9, 2007)

I still think and prob always will think that the best and most comfortable shape is the Washburn Dime Models, they just hug you in every way you play them!!






Oh and i own that exact model and it is my main guitar! all the hardware done of course.


----------



## Durero (May 10, 2007)

Carrion said:


>



Ned Steinberger is my personal hero  

Also love Oni (dpm), and Mike Sherman's work, Eric (urklvt)'s designs, darren's designs, 

and my own...


----------



## omentremor (May 10, 2007)

The Xyphos looks pretty godly. Also love the Warrior in that boat. Theres a fellow on here with Moses custom that makes me ejaculate butter knifes its so metal.
But superstrats are so comfy.


----------



## Tymon (May 10, 2007)

Carrion said:


>



I totally agree! Already own the Berger... Parker next


----------



## Zepp88 (May 10, 2007)

Parkers are hideous, and uncomfortable as hell...


----------



## Sebastian (May 10, 2007)

I like superstrats.. especially Jackson Dinky's .....
Sharp V's ... Jackson, B.C.Rick Ones....


----------



## Ancestor (May 10, 2007)

Razorbacks, Vs and the Tyrant.


----------



## Variant (May 11, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Parkers are hideous, and uncomfortable as hell...



That's what I was going to say... Well, actually, I like the look a bit, and *adore* the concept of composites over a wood core... but when I tried to play one, it was just awful.  So disappointing... you'd think that if any guitar had the ergos worked out, it'd be something like that.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 11, 2007)

Oh, forgot! I'm a huge Steinberger fan as well, although the chances of me owning one are slim at the moment...


----------



## eleven59 (May 11, 2007)

Many people on here disagree with me, but I've always been a sucker for PRS. As much as people bitch about how they "sound terrible", a lot of my favourite tones come from them (occasionally with the pickups changed, i.e. Opeth). 

Hell, Porcupine Tree alone is enough to make me GAS for one. Not to mention early Incubus (especially the Morning View album). 

I once saw a custom-built 7-string guitar body on ebay that was based on a Warwick bass kind of style that was damn sexy. No finish or anything, just bare wood with some holes for pickups and hardware.

...never saw it again


----------



## guitar_chicken (May 11, 2007)

Bich 10

That bitch is pretty weird..... with those four mostly useless strings....


----------



## playstopause (May 11, 2007)

^

I'd love to try one of those.
Just to hear what they really sound like.


----------



## Durero (May 12, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Many people on here disagree with me, but I've always been a sucker for PRS.



 I love the way PRS guitars look. I'll never get one because of the lack of extended range but the aesthetics are beautiful to me.


----------



## Cringles (May 12, 2007)

I love this guitar


----------



## Durero (May 12, 2007)

^ Very cool!

What company is that?


----------



## playstopause (May 12, 2007)

Durero said:


> ^ Very cool!


----------



## Durero (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Cringles (May 13, 2007)

I cant remember the name at all, trying to find the site again, the guy makes basses aswell, odd looking guitars but still nice.


----------

